# Larger Knockdown Chunks, help I need a new hopper...



## Lynch (Sep 6, 2018)

I need to get larger chunks sprayed for knockdown, the HD hopper doesn't spray them thick enough especially on ceilings, fine for smaller stuff but I need to step it up! Whats a good next step up without spending $2k on a heavy machine? I need as portable as possible (bad back, stairs etc) & I know I need to make a bigger investment... there are so many out there, need suggestions please?<br>


----------



## RefreshPainting (Jul 7, 2020)

Hey man, I just bought a Graco Tex spray fast finish for small repairs, I've owned it for about a week now. I love because it's only about 50lbs and the hopper is sealed so no mess.... It's also waaaay faster than a regular hopper compressor combo... I do have an issue with the on/off switch which I'm having Graco take a look at this week to try and get it fixed but I haven't heard anyone else with my issue so I think it's just an issue with my unit.


----------

